# Back to White Belt...



## tonbo (Aug 26, 2009)

Greetings to all Kenpo folks!  (Kenpoists, kenpoka, whatever you want to call yourselves...<g>)

I started in Kenpo many, many years back, in an offshoot school that wasn't affiliated with any organization, and had very little ties to more "traditional" versions of Kenpo (fewer techniques, different names, no use of "standard" terms, etc.).  I really enjoyed it, and frankly, knew no better, but stayed with it and learned some things on my own over the years as well.  I got up as far as 1st Degree before taking a serious break due to real life issues.

For a while, I worked out on my own, but then started to feel the itch for formal class again.  I found out that a guy at my work studied with an AKKI affiliated school, and I thought I'd give it a shot.  I went in for a trial week, and BAM!  Hooked again.

Funny thing is, this is more what I was looking for all along.  Adult classes only, technical detail, more standardized material, and material I can actually discuss with others -- in terms they would recognize and understand!!  Happiness!!

I went in as a white belt, and tried to make no mention of my prior training, but wound up talking with the school's owner after a couple of classes, and my training came up.  I was given the opportunity to move forward a little faster if I thought it would matter, but both the owner and I agreed that that would be more of a bad idea.  

Personally, I *want* to start over.  I have been enjoying going back and picking up details that I may have muddied over the years, and seeing a more original "Kenpo" sense of things...as well as getting the true terminology down.  It's amazing some of the things I've seen, heard, and felt...stuff that I probably should have known somewhere along the way, but didn't get, either because I never learned it or was too thick-headed to understand...

Anyway, I'm looking forward to getting back into the discussions here on Martial Talk, and getting into the academic side of Kenpo as well (now that I'm seeing more of it, especially).  I know there are differences between organizations and "flavors" of the Kenpo family (EPAK, AKKI, etc.), and want to stay away from the politics, but aside from that....just looking forward to talking with ya'all!

So I apologize in advance for any of the "Geez, n00b" questions....just realize that they are questions coming from a reborn white belt.  

And I have to say....if you haven't tried it in a while, being a white belt again is a great experience!  Now, if I could just shut off/shut down the voices in my head that are thinking through the variations of a technique as I learn them, and just LEARN THE DAMN TECHNIQUE....sheesh....



Peace -- 

--Tonbo


----------



## mwd0818 (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to MT and enjoy restarting.  It's rare that we get to hit the reset button in life, but sometimes it is fun to start over too!

If you enjoy this area, you may also want to check out KenpoTalk - all Kenpo all the time.  

Just curious - where are you studying AKKI at?


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 26, 2009)

Those AKKI guys are top knotch. Glad to have another kenpo-addict on board.


----------



## tonbo (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome, guys.  It feels good to be home, both in a new school and back on the MT boards.  

I am studying in SLC, UT.  We have some pretty great guys out here, and the lovely town of Provo, UT (Brigham Young University) is the holy site where Mr. Parker actually started out in the states....so, we have our own Mecca of sorts, I guess...

I'll get over to KenpoTalk also...I have visited there before, just never really weighed in.

Peace -- 

--Tonbo


----------



## mwd0818 (Aug 26, 2009)

tonbo said:


> Thanks for the welcome, guys.  It feels good to be home, both in a new school and back on the MT boards.
> 
> I am studying in SLC, UT.  We have some pretty great guys out here, and the lovely town of Provo, UT (Brigham Young University) is the holy site where Mr. Parker actually started out in the states....so, we have our own Mecca of sorts, I guess...
> 
> ...



In that case, tell Mr. Wheaton that he owes me a beer.  

:drinkbeer


----------



## tonbo (Aug 26, 2009)

> In that case, tell Mr. Wheaton that he owes me a beer.



Aye, sir, I shall do just that.

I really enjoyed talking with him.  He's got a really great thing going there...nice school, good program, and it looks like I am going to have a lot of fun there.

Peace -- 

--Tonbo


----------



## still learning (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello, Welcome back to training again....off course the color of a belt ....is NOT that important...as your knowledge gains a forward progress..

Your learning and understanding will advance faster...and that is good!

Enjoy every moment......having "fun" is good..........Aloha,


----------



## tonbo (Aug 26, 2009)

Amen *that*, Still_Learning.  Belt color doesn't matter.  What matters more to me is that no one thinks I'm some sort of "belt collector", or just a general a$$ who is trying to show off, somehow.

I am having a TON of fun in class....the hardest part is seriously trying to keep control of the beginner's mind.   Most of the time, it's there, but sometimes, I just want to rock and roll.....so I take a deep breath and go back to checking my stance.  

A lot of times so far, it's felt like this:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynjIoymWHvU 

But in a very, very good way. <grin>

Peace --

--Tonbo


----------



## Kenpo17 (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh sure, I am a 2nd degree black belt in Parker's Kenpo, and I will go back over the white, yellow, and orange belt material all the time.  Primarily because I have to teach it, but still it is a great idea, and I encourage higher ranked martial artists to always look back and refresh on the white belt curriculum.


----------



## tonbo (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok, just signed up for the 2 year program, and am having a *ball* in class.

I love my new white belt, and wear it proudly.  

Thanks for all the words, guys!

(And mwd, Mr. Wheaton said, "Yes, I probably do.".  LOL)

Peace -- 

--Tonbo


----------



## mwd0818 (Sep 2, 2009)

Awesome!  Enjoy it, sir!  You are in good company out there and I will definitely swing by to trade some punches and elbows before Mr. Wheaton gets me my beer.  (Is Squatters still out there?   )


----------



## suicide (Sep 2, 2009)

put your black belt back on you earned it dont matter if you recieved it training out of a garage , a trash bin , rooftop , in the subway etc etc yeah start from the begining with this new school but they should respect your rank ... peace love unity respect !


----------



## mwd0818 (Sep 2, 2009)

suicide said:


> put your black belt back on you earned it dont matter if you recieved it training out of a garage , a trash bin , rooftop , in the subway etc etc yeah start from the begining with this new school but they should respect your rank ... peace love unity respect !



I know the school owner there and I'm sure he respects Tonbo's previous accomplishments, but it IS a different system even if it shares very similar roots.  Also, looks like Tonbo is pleased to start with an empty cup in the new school.  In that case, he is a white belt in AKKI, and I applaud him for being willing to start back at the beginning and willingly gain new knowledge in the martial arts.


----------



## suicide (Sep 2, 2009)

kenpo is kenpo no matter what prefix you add to it , but if he wants that white belt on him then its all to the good cause in a way belts dont mean anything !


----------



## mwd0818 (Sep 2, 2009)

suicide said:


> kenpo is kenpo no matter what prefix you add to it , but if he wants that white belt on him then its all to the good cause in a way belts dont mean anything !



Just good for holding the gi together when you cut the little ties on the side . . .


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 2, 2009)

tonbo said:


> Greetings to all Kenpo folks! (Kenpoists, kenpoka, whatever you want to call yourselves...<g>)
> 
> I started in Kenpo many, many years back, in an offshoot school that wasn't affiliated with any organization, and had very little ties to more "traditional" versions of Kenpo (fewer techniques, different names, no use of "standard" terms, etc.). I really enjoyed it, and frankly, knew no better, but stayed with it and learned some things on my own over the years as well. I got up as far as 1st Degree before taking a serious break due to real life issues.
> 
> ...


 
when you start to get the basis really down pat, they will advance you through some of the ranks a little faster.


----------



## tonbo (Sep 9, 2009)

LOL....so I step away from the posts/boards for a while and lose my train of thought....sheeeeeeeesh.

Anyway, a couple of thoughts:

suicide/mwd:  I have no problems wearing white again.  It's acknowledgement of starting over with different styles/techniques/etc.  I still practice my "old" material at home (and occasionally wear my black when I do), and still give props/respect to the rank I earned there....but hey, when I'm entering another man's house, I don't go putting my feet up on his coffee table and telling him he needs to change his cable setup.  Just the way I roll.....

I totally respect my rank, and you are both right....belt color?  Not so important.  Just 'cuz I *wear* a white belt doesn't mean that I have to *move* like one..

And the owner of the school is very, very cool about that.  We've had discussions about a lot of this stuff already.  He knows what my previous rank was, and has admitted that I will probably move up faster than others, at least at some points.....but honestly, I'm having a lot of fun with the new toys, and I'm in no rush.  It's kinda like being undercover, sometimes.  LOL.

And yes, Squatters is still out here, thankfully.  W00T!

Shaolin:  Yeah, I think my battle with the basics will be a long-standing one.  I feel like my basics are/were pretty good....but then again, when starting over, I get to see PLENTY of places where I can fix stuff.  And the funny thing is, when people don't know my history, they actually TELL me stuff, like "did you realize you are leaning back slightly?"....they don't look at a belt around my waist and figure I know what I'm doing.  Thank GOD.  It's like the saying:  "Only a true friend will tell you your face is dirty".  

I get to hear it every class....and you know, they are generally right.  I'm going to keep adding to my basics until I'm dead.  

Peace and thanks, folks!

--Tonbo


----------

